# Propane Tank Cover



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I just returned from a short (three day) trip wth my 2002 23FBS Outback. On the way out, I was driving along a straight stretch of excellent, smooth 4-lane divided highway when I heard a sharp crack. I looked out all mirrors and could not see anything. I slowed down and a few seconds later, I heard another sound. I looked in the rear view mirror and I saw the propane tank cowling rising above the tailgate.

I managed to pull over safely and got out to take a look. The rivets at the top of cowling had popped and the two sides were only held together by a couple of rivets in the front. In addition, the rubber hold-down straps were out of their locking clips (I had checked them in the pre-trip walkaround and they were all securely fastened). I put the broken cowling in the trailer and continued on to the campground.

To say I was not a happy camper would be the understatement of the year. This week was the second anniversary of the purchase of my trailer and so far, I have not had a trip where everything was problem free. ON EVERY OUTING SOMETHING GOES WRONG.

After getting back home, I took the cowling to a local sheet metal shop. They are going to put a 4" strip of aluminum on the top of the cowling and a 4" strip of thinner sheet metal underneath and rivet the two metal strips together. The fibreglass cowling will be 'sandwiched' between the metal and should be stronger and actually better than new. Hopefully, this will fix the problem.

Quite frankly, I am getting very p.o.'d at the unit and am thinking of taking the financial bath and getting rid of this trailer.

Regards,

Bopper

2002 23FBS Outback and 2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very Spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Bummer, man. My own trailer looks like it was assembled by drunk line workers the day after they learned they were getting laid off. Little trim pieces are coming loose and breaking, but I still have my patience for this little stuff. I hope it all works out.
Kevin P.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys,

I'm sorry to hear about all of the problems you seem to be having with your trailers. You may be right. I deal with several auto & truck manufacturing assembly plants in my business and have seen first hand the difference between how a car/truck is assembled on a Monday morning or Friday afternoon compared to the middle of the work week. I must have bought an Outback that was made on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday. I have had nothing go wrong with my Outback and have used it extensively. I had owned an Aero brand before buying my Outback 28BHS and the Outback puts the Aero to shame. I even remarked to my wife one evening that I was amazed at the excellent fit and finish of the camper. Every mitered trim joint is perfectly cut and fit. Caulk lines are smooth and professionally done, just everything works and looks great.

I do business with the manufacturers of the "HitchHiker" brand fifth wheels in Chanute, KS. I have toured their manufacturing plants and noticed that they run 4 or 5 completely seperate assembly lines. Each line makes the same 5th wheel (options may vary). Maybe Keystone does the same thing and unfortunately they have a line or two that is not assembling the trailers to the quality levels as the other lines.

Or it's like you said it was assembled by drunk line workers the day after they learned they were getting laid off.

Hope your luck with the Outback changes for the better.

Dan


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your proplems, when we did our pdi, the dealer told us not to overtighen the rubber t handles for the propane cover, just to hook them to the handle part (if that makes sense). I have heard of the t handles themselves breaking, but not of the cover itself coming apart. We haven't had any major prolems and overall are quite happy with our TT.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ours must hav e been made on a Tuesday/Wednesday... no problems here, nothing more than a few minor touch ups... I guess the worst thing was the grey black handle labels were backwards. Other than that it has been great.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Join the "I hate that fancy, thin, propane cover!"
The rubber deals break on mine pretty regularly, and no matter where I fasten them during trips, at least two come undone before I arrive. I'm suprised it hasn't taken flight yet. I plan to get a different cover for mine.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

On our second summer with the outback we lost 1/2 of the propane cover somewhere in South Dakota without knowing it. The rivets gave way and that half was gone. I have to believe that the t-straps were secure because we are pretty good at checking that, but I am still surprised we only lost 1/2 of it. We bungee corded the remaining 1/2 on, however, on the way home, we lost the 2nd half somewhere in Nebraska.

The good news is that our State Farm insurance paid for a replacement, including shipping, and it showed up at our house a few weeks later. No problem with this one..... so far.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Even the service manager at my dealership told me they were crap. I plan on looking it over real good before the warranty is up, and if there is the slightest crack, or sign of impending failure, I'm getting a new one while the warranty is still in effect, cause the next thing of of the SM's mouth after they were crap was that they were expensive.

Tim


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I got my cowling back from the sheet metal shop and I must say I am really impressed. They put a pre-painted strip of 4" aluminum on the top and front of the cowling and another strip underneath. They then riveted the two metal strips together, with the plastic cowling sandwiched between. They bent the aluminum to replicate the 'bump' where the two sides of the cowling meet.

The cowling is quite a bit stiffer than before, but that is a good thing. The cowling installed back on the trailer with ease and it passed the ultimate test - My wife said she liked the repair job.

The cost was $70 CAN (about $53 US). I am sure that a new cowling would have cost more and this repair is, in effect, better than new.

Regards,

Bopper

2002 23FBS Outback and 2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and two very Spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I am on my third cover(under warranty) and instead of having it replaced every year I decided to handle the situation myself. First I doubled the amount of rivets. Then, at the rear of the cover, I put in a piece of wood moulding from the bottom inside of one rear corner to the other so the wind would not "flex" the corners together. Then, just this weekend, after a couple more rubber grommets broke, I replaced the whole lock down system with metal "trunk locks" that just snap down and hold the cover securely in place. They actually went on quite easily with self tapping metal screws. Now, just a little paint to protect them from rusting and we will be looking for the next thingy to repair. I will post pictures when I get back from vacation.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Dave,

I can't wait to see the pictures. Please make sure you let us know on this topic page when they are posted. That way I can be notified by email.

Hope you have a fun and safe trip.

Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool mod!


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I am back and I have pictures, but I am having trouble uploading. It is telling me I am exceeding my space, but I know I am not. Anyone else having problems? Also, I would have uploaded them sooner, but I temporarily misplaced the camera. I will keep trying.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K. I have just one of the trunk locks. I hope you can make it out. It was getting dark when I took it.


----------

